# Draw LBS and Bow Potential



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a Darton that has limbs rated 70 lbs. I had either heard or read somewhere that you should "maximize" your pull to match your limb capacity. This gains the maximum potential out of your bow. I am not a "techy" guy, therefore I don't know the reasoning behind it.

I was then watching "Spirit of the Wild" Uncle Ted's show....he suggest that too many archers are drawing back too much. No need to pull over 50lbs while shooting in Michigan. Don't worry about kenetic energy worry more about shot placement, ease of draw and shooitng comfortably.

What are peoples thoughts....if I lower the pull to 55-60 with 70lb limbs, would it screw things up? 

I am not planning on doing it this season...I have been practicing all summer and I am set, but yes it is quite a load to pull back. Unless..you don't think it would mess up the bows sighting. (The furthest I would shoot would be 25-30yards. Every deer I have killed has been under 20 yards)


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

"Most" bows shoot their best when maxed out. Why buy a 357 and shoot 38's out of it right? That said I see no issue with you lowering the draw weight as long as the rest of the package matches up. (arrow spine, point weight etc.) As far as Ted's comments are concerned yes, way too many archers are overbowed. However to throw KE out the window is a big mistake. You must have accurate and controllable power. I saw the ep you are referring to and did you notice how Ted was "puzzled" as to why there was no blood trail. NO PASS THROUGH! I am a Ted fan but too light of a bow will not get the through and through that is desireable for the best blood trail possible.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Scientifically speaking, your bow will work well enough at the lower end of your draw weight as it does at the maximum end. The difference in KE will be minimal and you won't notice the difference in 'efficiency' which might vary 1-2% from maxed out to minimum poundage. Easy enough to figure the differences using a chronograph and a grain scale if you'd like to be certain.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> Scientifically speaking, your bow will work well enough at the lower end of your draw weight as it does at the maximum end. The difference in KE will be minimal and you won't notice the difference in 'efficiency' which might vary 1-2% from maxed out to minimum poundage. Easy enough to figure the differences using a chronograph and a grain scale if you'd like to be certain.


 
When you start talking percentages and poundages....I get lost. Should I worry about lowering pbs to 60 or 55? I shoot the new top of the line arrows. 100 grains. It is a 1 year old bow. Shoot rage broadheads. Only shooting 20-25 yards.

Could I lower it now or weight to the end of the season? Or am i over thinking?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

1siena said:


> When you start talking percentages and poundages....I get lost. Should I worry about lowering pbs to 60 or 55? I shoot the new top of the line arrows. 100 grains. It is a 1 year old bow. Shoot rage broadheads. Only shooting 20-25 yards.
> 
> Could I lower it now or weight to the end of the season? Or am i over thinking?


Depends on your own abilities really. You will have to resight in your bow for the lower weight but I personally don't see too big of an issue in 10#'s of draw weight other than perhaps being a bit over spined with your arrows. That's usually not a problem either. Best advice I can give you is to just try it and see what happens BEFORE going hunting. If you find it isn't working well you haven't lost much of anything but time.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

the more comfortable you are the better your shot will be.
ok,,, heres the truth according to uncle john....
the first 13 deer i took were with a 35# fiberglass shakespere recurve.
all were deep penitrations with several pass threws.
i lost no deer with the longest track about 1/4 mile of clear bright blood thanks to my bear razor heads.

ok that being said, the speed and comfort of any modern compound bow set at 50 pounds or more should certainly be deadly.
more then that and your just increasing the depth that your arrow sticks in the dirt behind the deer. 
pretty cool to talk about while sipping beer later,,,but does not make the deer any deader.
so,,, determine the poundage and letoff that allows you to shoot accurately, and comfortably and don't waste your money on super fast arrow speed, unless your into seeing if you can drill for oil while shooting deer from a treestand.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

oh,, and sence your current arrows would have less conetic energy(at least a little bit) and be over spined, bumping up to a 125 from your 100 might fix both issues.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

john warren said:


> the more comfortable you are the better your shot will be.
> ok,,, heres the truth according to uncle john....
> the first 13 deer i took were with a 35# fiberglass shakespere recurve.
> all were deep penitrations with several pass threws.
> ...


Nice to hear from someone who talks my language. Bow speed is not the deciding factor on whether the deer is going to die or not. It is shot placement, shot placement, and shot placement. Followed closely by razor sharp broadheads. Thanks John for an intelligent post.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

One thing to consider on how much weight you would like to lower it is if you are going to continue to shoot the rage. Some people claim the rage need slightly more KE for pass throughs...

Like previously said YOU must be comfortable with YOUR set up... Doesnt matter what other people will say


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I tell you what you shoot what you feel comfortable with. If you can shoot 70 Ibs COMFORTABLY than shoot 70 Ibs. I have buddy who is very comfortable shooting that weight and it takes me all I have to pull his bow back. 11 years ago when I first started bow hunting I shot 60 Ibs. I killed a few deer at that poundage, but when I upgraded my bow it was set at 55 Ibs and let me tell you I am more accurate with a 55 Ibs bow than a 60 and I have killed alot more deer. Also if you plan on hunting in very cold weather you may have an issue pulling back that 70 Ibs. 

As for Uncle Ted "The Wackmaster" when you lower your poundage you loose kenetic energy = 1/2mass x velocity^2. So when you decrease your speed your velocity will lower hence your kenectic energy will decrease. But anything over 50Ibs is plenty of poundage for a white tail deer. I have to also mention you have to be shooting a arrow that is designed for hunting not target. Being that target arrows are lighter than hunting arrows.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

If you lower the weight of the bow, you might just drop the weight of your arrow and the bh. The speed will still be the same or real close to what you may have minus a little. The ease of pulling on a very cold day will make up for that, good shooting, and have fun.


----------

